# triphasic chart



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i was reading a few weks ago how a triphasic chart can indicate pregnancy.

well, now that i got my pos test i can see my chart is triphasic (additional temp shift in the luteal phase).

here's my chart if you want to see it.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/123d3e

(ignore today's temp spike, i think it's because my son woke me up and was talking to me before i took my temp)


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

On the other hand, a triphasic chart doesn't always indicate pregnancy.
This chart looked very promising for a couple days:
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/a9e7b


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Both of my pregnancy charts were triphasic, they were the only triphasic charts that I had.

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bug (Both preg charts overlaid.)

Then again, this time around when my LP went longer than 6 days without AF showing I knew something was up!


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

AS, you are right, triphasic charts do not mean pregnancy... like temp dips around 7dpo , they might mean pregnancy or not. however, the article i read said in the vast majority (like 67%) they are indicitive of pregnancy.


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

My, my. What a lovely chart you have there, Honeybeedreams!


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

paisley ~ we're very excited!







:


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I also had a triphasic chart last month. It was my only one ever that wasn't a pregnancy. I really got our hopes up







A few pregnancy tests later and AF dashed our hopes









Keri


----------

